# any views on Makati city



## Nic42 (Dec 12, 2012)

My husband has been offered a job in Fort Bonificio Global City. We are thinking about residing in Makaticity and was wanting to know if this is a good area and safe. Bringing 2 teenagers too and thinking about International School Manila does any one have any thoughts.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Will it be possible for your family to stay within Bonifacio global city instead since the Internatiol School is also within global city.


----------



## Nic42 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes is possible . But looks like all apartment living and were hoping for seperate dwelling. but what is safety like in both areas.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Safety And Living*



Nic42 said:


> Yes is possible . But looks like all apartment living and were hoping for seperate dwelling. but what is safety like in both areas.


The Philippines is a underdeveloped 3rd world country that has it's good points and some that are not so good. Safety defiantly falls into the latter category. As such, when choosing housing anywhere in the country, including and perhaps especially Manila, it's important to find the most secure housing as possible. This is especially true where you will have kids/young adults with you. In Manila and other large cities it is best to look for a high-rise condo or apartment building with security. If you are going to have or use a car, then subterranean parking is a must for your security as well as to keep your car from being stolen.
Would strongly suggest that if possible, travel here before any move just to be sure this is a place you are willing to live...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree with Gene on the security. If you are working in the Fort, living there would be ideal (you wouldn't have to deal with traffic in Makati). They have their own mall, grocery stores and plenty of high end restaurants. There is also a sizeable Expat population there. You could probably do away without having to own a vehicle. If you do move here, I recommend giving your teens strict guidelines as it is very easy to get into trouble. I would also restrict on who they bring to your residence. Kids tend to be too trusting and their new "friends" tend to walk off with things on their way out your door..

Also, if you do get a condo, two bedroom condos come with a parking slot in the rent. A 3 bedroom usually comes with two parking slots. If you don't have a vehicle or will have an extra space you can rent that out to offset your rent cost. Or you could use that in your rent negotiation, have the landlord deduct the parking slot(s) from your rent to come out a little bit cheaper.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

I have two young daughters (7 and 2) so security was a high priority for me when choosing a place. My wife and I finally decided on Bonifacio Global City and we haven't had a single problem. 

There are plenty of things to do that are within walking distance, the BGC hop-on hop-off bus will take you to all the "hot spots" that might be too far to walk to, and there's a bus that goes from Market Market to Ayala station so Glorietta/Greenbelt/SM are easily accessible and it's a cinch to get an MRT ride to just about anywhere else. 

We're in a condo because it offered the best security in our opinions. There's usually a few guards on the outside of the building to let vehicles in, another guard at the elevator, and then a roaming guard for the floors. 

Global City isn't really "3rd world" like some places in the Philippines.

If you're on a tighter budget, you might look at Bonifacio Heights condos in the fort. You can find a 3 bedroom there for a decent price. My father-in-law is a retired general and he has a place over there. When we go visit we usually see quite a few expats and they all say the security is top notch. 

If you're going to live in Manila, you need to be in a condo for security. The only "houses" you'll find that have good security are the very expensive subdivisions. If price is no matter, you could look at Forbes or Mahogany Place. You'd probably need a car there, though. In a condo most guards will gladly grab you a taxi.


----------

